# 80 Inches of pure brass power



## idunno (Dec 28, 2011)

Good lord this thing is outrageous. I can only imagine the feeling of being in that room and having my guts massaged by it . I wish i had the 28K for one...


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 28, 2011)

I need one of those in my living room.


----------



## idunno (Dec 28, 2011)

Id hit everytime I got laid.







Id never get to hit it


----------



## Explorer (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm thankful that this is what it turned out to be. I was getting worried it was going to be something like this:



idunno said:


> Good lord this thing is outrageous. *I can only imagine the feeling of being in that room and having my guts massaged by it .* I wish i had the 28K for one...
> 
> *(Edit: deleted image of oddly sexual brass sculpture)*



Fixed!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 29, 2011)

ha! I clearly read "my nuts" when I first read the OP


----------



## idunno (Dec 29, 2011)

I admit it. Id let that thing massage my nuts with soundwaves. Dont let your girlfriend sit on it though, she might not need ya anymore!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 29, 2011)

so, how much does that thing cost?


----------



## idunno (Dec 29, 2011)

That guy said 28K but paiste says 46k.


----------



## Necris (Dec 29, 2011)

I could listen to that all night.


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 29, 2011)

Funny thing is I couldn't actually see the video when I first read this... I totally expected an 80-inch kinky toy.

In all actuality, however, that thing is freaking cool. I want one of those. I'd have endless fun with it lol.


----------



## Augury (Dec 29, 2011)

but how to choke on that cymbal?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2011)

idunno said:


> I admit it. Id let that thing massage my nuts with soundwaves. Dont let your girlfriend sit on it though, she might not need ya anymore!


 
Two words... Washer machine.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 29, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Two words... Washer machine.



Two more words: Bath Faucet.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2011)

Resourceful they are...


----------



## Randy (Dec 29, 2011)

One man Sunn O))) album.


----------



## ZEBOV (Dec 29, 2011)

I honestly think I'm going to take the trip to Memphis Drum Shop just to try this out.


----------



## danieluber1337 (Dec 29, 2011)

Speechless.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Dec 29, 2011)

Damn it just sustains for days!

hmmmmm...new car or mega gong?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 29, 2011)

That's by far the most epic thing I've seen all week.


----------



## steve1 (Dec 29, 2011)

my gong obsessed drummer friend showed me this a while ago



i want to hear the hell that is unleashed on a full strength swing at that thing. from a safe distance anyway.


----------



## idunno (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree! No one ever really gives it a solid smash. I bet it thunderous.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd be apprehensive to smack the shit out of a $25,000 piece of brass.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Dec 30, 2011)

if someone buys that for me ill shoot a baseball at to really make it thunder


----------



## ivancic1al (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm disappointed they didn't prime it (by gently hitting it many times in quick succession) then take a huge whack at it. That's how we always used to make out gong in orchestra in high school sound super loud, like deafening... and it was only like 36 inches or so...


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Dec 30, 2011)

ivancic1al said:


> and it was only like 36 inches or so...



That's what sh...oh wait...


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 1, 2012)

ivancic1al said:


> I'm disappointed they didn't prime it (by gently hitting it many times in quick succession) then take a huge whack at it. That's how we always used to make out gong in orchestra in high school sound super loud, like deafening... and it was only like 36 inches or so...



I'm going to try to go there Monday. I'll be sure to try that.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 2, 2012)

Dammit. The Memphis Drum Shop is closed tomorrow. I'll have to wait until Wednesday.


----------



## Necris (Jan 2, 2012)

Explorer said:


> I'm thankful that this is what it turned out to be. I was getting worried it was going to be something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed!



 It's Steely Dan?


----------



## Wolf ov Fire (Jan 2, 2012)

And you thought YOUR drummer drowns you out...


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 2, 2012)

Wolf ov Fire said:


> And you thought YOUR drummer drowns you out...



I've had my 500 watt bass amp drowned out by two 15 watt guitar amps. However, on my 5 band EQ, low mids, mids, and high mids were turned all the way down, and bass and treble was turned all the way up. I know better now.


----------



## end (Jan 4, 2012)

Hell yhea sounds like inspiration for my ears, just right now some good melodies doom and funeral came to my mind , cheers..


----------



## Epyon6 (Jan 13, 2012)

That is fucking awsome......


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 22, 2012)

I still haven't been to the Memphis Drum Shop. I wish I had gone when I had the chance. Now I'm working 18 days in a row, and I don't know when my next off day is. I just finished day 17, so tomorrow I hope I see that I have a day off.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jan 22, 2012)

steve1 said:


> my gong obsessed drummer friend showed me this a while ago
> 
> i want to hear the hell that is unleashed on a full strength swing at that thing. from a safe distance anyway.



I have a cat that likes to play with laser pointers and other light. One of the things he really likes is light reflected from CD's and DVD's. This is a smart cat, too, so he realizes where the light is coming from and will become interested when somebody approaches the CD or DVD shelf. He also has a bit of a vocabulary and the "word" he associates with shiny objects is a series of two very staccato meows that are ordered by what is roughly an ascending perfect fourth. He makes this sound when he wants to play or is playing with light, and he will expect people to play with him if they imitate the sound; his pupils dilate, he becomes more alert, and looks around for light to pounce on. Go to the CD shelf, and he can hardly contain his anticipation. One day, I catch his attention by making the "shiny" sound, he starts following me around, and I produce a large cardboard envelope. When he sees me remove a laserdisc from the sleeve, there's this expression on his face that tells you his mind has been blown.  This is how I felt when they unboxed the gong in that video.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 22, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> I still haven't been to the Memphis Drum Shop. I wish I had gone when I had the chance. Now I'm working 18 days in a row, and I don't know when my next off day is. I just finished day 17, so tomorrow I hope I see that I have a day off.



And now I see that I work ANOTHER 7 days in a row


----------



## nathanwessel (Jan 26, 2012)

lolol. Sounds like low flying aircraft. Me gusta.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 27, 2012)

PLEASE call it the brass beast!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 27, 2012)

Fuck bassdrops, the gong is the next big thing for breakdowns


----------



## JStraitiff (Jan 27, 2012)

if you're anything like me the first thing i would do is go at it with a running start and hit it like a baseball! Then i imagine everyone in the room would die instantly LMAO


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 27, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> if you're anything like me the first thing i would do is go at it with a running start and hit it like a baseball! Then i imagine everyone in the room would die instantly LMAO


 
I have the mental image of you doing that and then the vibration travelling through your entire body and stiffening you up like Daffy Duck when Bugs smacks him in the face w/ a shovel....


----------



## lobee (Jan 27, 2012)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Fuck bassdrops, the gong is the next big thing for breakdowns


Brassdrops and gongdowns. Jesus drop-kicking Christ, imagine all the kids kung fu fighting in the pit to the sound of gongs; it's not hard, what with their kicks being fast as lightning and all.

_Doo-doo-doo-doo doo. doo. doo. doo. doooo_


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 27, 2012)

Gongdown


----------



## sojorel (Jan 28, 2012)

It sounds like the world is ending


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 29, 2012)

I kind of want one, as a dinner bell.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jan 29, 2012)

no way id ever buy a gong instead of 3 used cars, but damn now i want a gong of some sort!



SirMyghin said:


> I kind of want one, as a dinner bell.


 
what dinner would you be signaling for? Hell's Last Supper?


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 29, 2012)

SYLrules88 said:


> what dinner would you be signaling for? Hell's Last Supper?


Naw, just every night at my place.


----------



## ZEBOV (May 25, 2012)

I finally took a trip to the Memphis Drum Shop!
















































The gong chamber is open by invitation only 
However, I got to meet SSO member mphsc and check out his Ran and KxK. Sick axes!


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jun 13, 2012)

SYLrules88 said:


> what dinner would you be signaling for? Hell's Last Supper?


 
Only the manliest dinner ever MEAT LOAF!!! I don't mean the singer though cannibalism is not my thing.


----------



## GSingleton (Jun 17, 2012)

Would have been nice if he had warmed it up before he hit it the first time. I can definitely see that thing cracking if not played properly. Good gawd.


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Jun 17, 2012)

I want that so much on the new Nile album.


----------



## rgaRyan (Jun 17, 2012)

I just wanna smack that thing as hard as possible and fly away on it, screaming that I'm an alien.


----------



## refusetofall87 (Jul 6, 2012)

dear lord, what the hell would you need that thing for??


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 6, 2012)

To summon the Kraken.


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 30, 2012)

I want to shoot it with an air soft gun on full auto. You know double gong rolls......


----------



## StewartEhoff (Sep 25, 2012)

Sex gong.


----------



## Bretton (Sep 25, 2012)

3 pages, and nobody's pointed out that gongs are made of bronze... not brass...?


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Sep 25, 2012)

Fuck buying a car and a blackmachine - this is what's next! 

Edit: this is soooo epic, I must see it when I'm over the pond


----------



## frogunrua (Sep 25, 2012)

I too am upset they didn't properly warm this beast up and give it a proper smack. You would definitely be able to here the center hit then.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 26, 2012)

I would hit that every time someone got laid  My roomates alone would make that shit keep going.


----------

